# Led Zeppelin's Best Cannabis-Themed Jams



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2016)

From civilized.life

*Led Zeppelin's Best Cannabis-Themed Jams*

By James McClure 







No band epitomizes pop music's transition from 60s flower power to 70s hard rock like Led Zeppelin, the legendary band comprising Robert Plant - who turns 68 today, Jimmy Page, John Paul Jones and John Bonham. The band's name - punning on the proverbial "lead balloon" - poked fun at the notion that a group with so much talent was doomed to fail. But Led Zeppelin managed to release nine albums - four of which went diamond - over a career spanning from 1969 until 1980, when Bonham's untimely death at 32 resulted in the group disbanding.


Here are their top cannabis songs.

*1. "Misty Mountain Hop"*

Based on the title, you'd be forgiven if you assumed this track from the album Led Zeppelin IV (1971) was about the home of the dwarves in J.R.R. Tolkien's The Hobbit (1937). But Robert Plant says the song is really about "being caught in the park with wrong stuff in your cigarette papers."
He added that the tune depicts the highs and lows of England's hippie culture. "It's about a bunch of hippies getting busted, about the problems you can come across when you have a simple walk in the park on a nice sunny afternoon. In England it's understandable, because wherever you go to enjoy yourself, 'Big Brother' is not far behind."

Which makes it one of the most funky protest songs in rock history.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwG9iRFmY1I[/ame]

*2. "Going to California"*

This soulful tune from "Led Zeppelin IV" begins with a different kind of pot protest. Plant sings,
"Spent my days with a woman unkind, 
Smoked my stuff and drank all my wine."

Rock history hasn't figured out the identity of the woman who bogarted Plant's cannabis stash. But we do know that the other woman in the song - the idyllic hippie "with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair" - islikely Joni Mitchell. Plant allegedly added "Joni" to the song's lyrics when performing live.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAQeZNjmJDA[/ame]

*3. "Over the Hills and Far Away"*

Plant fell in love with more than Joni Mitchell while visiting California. In "Over the Hills and Far Away," a rollicking track from Houses of the Holy (1973), Plant sings about living for a "pocketful of gold."

But in live performances - including the set recorded for the album How the West Was Won - Plant changed the lyrics so that Led Zeppelin could pay tribute to one of California's famed marijuana strains:

"I live for my dream
And a pocketful of gold.
Acapulco gold."

You can hear the revised lyrics here:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ooleghBLw[/ame]

https://www.civilized.life/articles/led-zeppelins-best-cannabis-jams/


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 22, 2016)

.

If I EVER get a tattoo, (44 years clean so far)
I decided it would be something close to:

 :48: 

View attachment thAB4AIOMJ.jpg


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have no tattoos myself but that would be a cool one.

I like this one as well.


----------



## sopappy (Aug 22, 2016)

This place scares me. YOU HAVE ALL THE ANSWERS.
I popped it to add a tune to the "What are you listening to" thread
and stumble across this 
suhweet
here's my contribution, one **** of an earworm this one, last 2 weeks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMKjmolSHCE 

View attachment DEBUT.JPG


----------



## umbra (Aug 22, 2016)

Unfortunately,  Zeppelin stole so many peoples' songs, it is hard to know which ones they wrote. The Lemon Song....stolen word for word...they were jealous of Cream doing a bunch of Robert Johnson's tunes and stole a few old blues tunes thinking that the writer was dead and no one would ever know. They should have written a song about stealing other peoples' work.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still love Led Zeppelin.  I saw their last concert with Bonham at the Oakland Coliseums "Day on the Green."

The Lemon song sounds a lot like Howlin Wolf's killing floor.
Lyrics and music.

The song's titular "lemon" is also taken from another old blues song: Robert Johnson's "Travelling Riverside Blues."


----------



## umbra (Aug 23, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> I still love Led Zeppelin.  I saw their last concert with Bonham at the Oakland Coliseums "Day on the Green."
> 
> The Lemon song sounds a lot like Howlin Wolf's killing floor.
> Lyrics and music.
> ...


yep...there were 3 other law suits against them also. I saw Bonham's son's tribute band. Singer sounded better than Plant.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 23, 2016)

was not even born yet but the song remains the same in one of my favorite songs and concert movies ,,,would have loved to seen them live ,,,,jimmy page is one bad mf ,,,,


----------



## sopappy (Aug 24, 2016)

umbra said:


> Unfortunately,  Zeppelin stole so many peoples' songs, it is hard to know which ones they wrote. The Lemon Song....stolen word for word...they were jealous of Cream doing a bunch of Robert Johnson's tunes and stole a few old blues tunes thinking that the writer was dead and no one would ever know. They should have written a song about stealing other peoples' work.



You must be young and idealistic, Umbra, and good for you but it won't help you in this world.... my advice: lie, cheat, steal
like he said... I shudda stolen all I saw

sure they stole, so? nobody loses, all those "robbed" familes are rich now, never have to work again, who is hurting because of the blimp?

still say best debut album EVER half stolen or not, it was worth it


----------



## Keef (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah Umbra !-- U must be young and idealistic !-- Can I be that way too ?


----------

